# 1960s French light weight



## fatbike (Nov 4, 2016)

This frame fell in my lap, thanks to "Lester" Larry Shultz. Super stoked on it. Propped it with new and old parts and fitted for a build. It will be a great rando bike. Phot when I met the owner, Craigslist deal. Hauled this one in the rain over my should via bicycle.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 6, 2016)

you replaced the TA crank? 
curious about the marking on the frame - there's something written on the downtube...

and it does look like a sweet ride


----------



## fatbike (Nov 6, 2016)

This was a bare, and house painted frame set. It's a 60s Pugeot PX10 frame. I had a TA crank set already.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 6, 2016)

got it


----------



## rmfrance (May 12, 2021)

Any paint surviving on the steerer tube? Removing the forks could tell you something about its original colour.
Be good to see detail pics of the BB underside and rear dropouts, to help pin down the likely age.
These frames are really something - look online for as many as you can, to get inspiration as to what it might become when restored.
It'll be worth the effort!


----------



## fatbike (May 12, 2021)

rmfrance said:


> Any paint surviving on the steerer tube? Removing the forks could tell you something about its original colour.
> Be good to see detail pics of the BB underside and rear dropouts, to help pin down the likely age.
> These frames are really something - look online for as many as you can, to get inspiration as to what it might become when restored.
> It'll be worth the effort!



I do not remember anymore, been a few years since I had this project.


----------



## fatbike (May 12, 2021)

fatbike said:


> I do not remember anymore, been a few years since I had this project.



I do know it was a classic white. Someone just sprayed over it to look less than what it was, the guy I bought it from used it as a messinger bike in NYC.


----------



## rmfrance (May 13, 2021)

Like this, then - I think it dates from around 1986:


----------



## fatbike (May 13, 2021)

rmfrance said:


> Like this, then - I think it dates from around 1986:
> 
> View attachment 1410684



Nice. The one I had dated around 67ish.


----------



## rmfrance (May 14, 2021)

Typo Time: Mine is, of course, from around '68.


----------

